# not sure what to do or where to go....



## boychild (Sep 9, 2010)

Hi all, im relatively new to all of this, but here goes. DH and I already have 3yr old DD, and have been trying to conceive  #2 for well over a year now to no avail. My cycles settled pretty quickly after coming off the pill but at the beginning of this year they became suddenly irregular. I was reffered to the fertility clinic and was prescribed one course of provera to make me have a period and then the various bloods were taken over the following weeks. DH also handed his sample in. We went for our follow up yesterday and the results were such a blow to us. I'm not ovulating at all, they suggested possible  PCOS, but DHs result were the worse, only 1.3 million and 7% mortility, (they didnt hand us the actual results in writing so i dont know how low my hormone levels were or anything else about DHs semem analysis) 
Dh has got to re-do his sample and we have got another appt in December, but they more or less said IVF will be our only hope, they refused to do any further investigations on me until we got DHs second set of results back. We wont be entitled to any NHS  funding as we already have one child together. 
I have so many questions, is anyone else in a similar situation? I've been reading on IVF and egg sharing, but could my potential PCOS or whatever my problem is affect me meeting the criteria? Is there any DH can take to boost his levels? We cant afford  IVF ourselves at the moment, and I'm reading about these clinic that offer free IVF or reduced treatment if you egg share. I just dont know where to begin, i dont even know the true exent of my issues, im so upset.


----------



## greyhoundgirl29 (Aug 31, 2010)

Hiya

I'm also trying to conceive, I like you have had children who are 10 7 and 4. only the youngest is my husbands. we have been ttc for almost 3 years. In the last year my periods have become very irregular, maybe one every 3-4 months. 
We saw our gp in july who sent us for a series of tests and a scan as they suspected i had pcos, but the scan showed nothing abnormal (apart from i have an ovary and tube missing which i already knew).
We also don't qualify for nhs treatment, which in a way I understand as there are many couples without a child, but at the same time it's frustrating as financially any treatment for us is going to be a struggle. 

I feel angry in a way at myself for taking my fertility for granted, and also at the nhs because If it was anything else wrong i would be able to get it fixed. 

Undoubtedly this is one of the hardest things i feel i've ever gone through, as there is no getting away from babies and bumps.
I just wanted to share with you so you know that your not alone, ttc is a heart wrenching journey and I really hope you get your bfp soon.


big hugs and babydust to you xx


----------

